# Rio de Janeiro second largest city of Brasil - Pretty Downtown



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rio de Janeiro downtown is very nice :cheers: ^^


----------



## DannyelBrazil (Sep 3, 2010)

Amazing city and this very downtown have been improved a lot in the last years.

Saudades do Rio...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous Rio de Janeiro shots.....:cheers:


----------

